# Rooster's Log



## RoosterTX (May 11, 2009)

I've decided to start loging my workouts.


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2009)

Let's get 'er done!
where in Colorado?


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> I've decided to start loging my workouts.


----------



## Built (May 13, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## Gazhole (May 14, 2009)

Short and sweet. Now get in the gym and kick some bottom.


----------



## RoosterTX (May 18, 2009)

Im in Denver. 

Nothing fancy here I've taken a program from Thibauadeau, TMUSCLE.com | 3 Ways to Get Big! , and changed the split. 

I am going Back/Chest/Tricep and Legs/Shoulders/Tris, 1 day on 1 day off, and am doing Cardio in the AM.

I am currently trying to work around a herniated disc at the L-5 S1 level, it's taken me a while to figure out what work and what doesn't, but with the help of some good people around here I've made some nice headway.


----------



## RoosterTX (May 18, 2009)

Chest/Back/Bi 5-11-09

*4 sets BB BP (3-5 reps) 2 min RI*
4/185, 4/185, 4/185, 3/205, 2/185 

*Incline DB Press 4 sets (8-10) reps 90 RI*

8/60, 8/55, 8/55, 7/55

*Flyes Cable Seated 4 sets (10-12 reps) 60RI*

12/60, 12/60, 11/60, 11/60

*Weighted pull-ups 5sets (3-5 reps) 2 RI*

4/25, 5/BW, 5/BW, 5/BW, 5BW

*One Arm Cable Row 4 sets (8-10 reps) 90RI*

10/90 8/100 8/110 8/100 

*Cable Cross-Overs (Rear Deltoid) *

10/40 10/40 10/50 10/50 (too light)

*Straight Arm Pull downs 4 (12-15) 60RI*
12/100, 12/100, 12/100, 12/100


*BB Curl 4 sets (3-5)2 min RI*

5/85 4/85 3/85 2/85

*Incline DB curl 3 sets (8-10 reps) 90 RI*

8/30, 8/30, 6/30

*Low Cable Curl 3 sets (12-15 reps) 60 RI*

12/80, 12/70, 12/70


This workout took longer than I like, about 2 hours, and I have to say it was a mistake to move through the entire body group in sequence. By the time I got to my weighted pulls I was already feeling fatigued. Moving forward I think it would be better to move through the primary mucle groups, alternating between chest/back shoulders/legs, in the strength rep range and constant tension sequence. Then roll through the arms in sequence.


----------



## Built (May 18, 2009)

You'll find the right balance. Thibaudeau is the bomb.


----------



## RoosterTX (May 18, 2009)

I've lost one of my journal pages from May 13th legs/shoulders/tri I will post as soon as I find it.

Here is the Chest/Back/Bi of May 15

Chest Back Bi

*4 sets BB BP (3-5 reps) 2 min RI*

4/195, 4/195, 3/195 (failure on 4), 4/185 (failure on 5)

No spotter as usual so failure is always fun, I get to do a quasi-shrug

*Chins weighted (3-5 reps) 2 min RI*

5/45 4/60 2/75 (failure on third)

*Wide Grip Pull ups wieghted (3-5) 2 min RI*

5/35 4/35

*DB incline 4X(8-10) 90RI *

10/60, 10/60, 8/60, 7/60

*Single Arm Cable Row 4X(8-10) 90RI *

10/110, 10/110, 9/120, 9/120

*Cable Flyes 4X(12-15) 60RI*

12/60, 12/60, 12/60, 12/60

*BB Curl 3X(3-5) 2RI*

3/95, 3/95, 3/95

*Straight Bar Lat Push Down 4X(12-15) 60RI*

12/60, 12/60, 12,60, 12/60

Honestly I hated this lift. It's using the x-cable, but imagine it as the lat push push dow with the lat pull down bar. I will be subbing in x-cable rear ext again. I would also be all ears for any other exersise apt for constant tension on back.


*Hammer Curls DB 3(8-10) 90RI*

40/8, 37.5/8, 35/8 (had to drop weight each time to maintain form, I have weak arms)

*Low Cable Pulley Curls 3X(12-15) 60 RI*

12/70 12/70 12/70

I'm glad I alternated body groups in moving through the sequence.


----------



## Built (May 18, 2009)

Constant tension for back, do you have a station with side-by-side cables, or a hammerstrength lat machine? If you do, try single-arm lat pulldowns, alternating arms like you're crawling up a wall.

Another alternative you might like is lying pullovers, using a dumbbell, barbell or cables. You basically position yourself like you would for skullcrushers, but you keep your arms straighter and lower the weight over your head and then back up. You work tris with this too, but you minimize it if you avoid arm flexion. Some don't like this movement because of their RC, you do NOT go heavy and try to use this one as a mass builder.


----------



## RoosterTX (May 18, 2009)

*05-17-09

Legs/Shoulders/Tri*

*Hang Clean Press 5 (3-5) 2 min RI*

5/145, 5/145, 4/145, 5/145, 5/145

*Corner Bar Press 5 (3-5) 2 min RI*

6/70, 5/80, 5/80, 5/80, 5/80

*Close Grip Bench 4 (3-5) 2 min RI*

5/135, 5/155, 2/175 (oops), 5/155, 5/155

*Squats 4 (8-10) 90 RI*

8/225, 8/225, 8/225 (gased no fourth)

*Plate Raise 3X8 90RI*

8/45, 8/45, 8/45

*Overhead Ext. DB 3X8 90RI*

8/65 8/65 8/65

Clumped all the constant tension excersises into a super-set (bad idea)

3X12 60 RI

20lbs Split Squat
20lbs lateral raise
40lbs tri kick back low-cable pulley


Note: I did a 500 meter swim at 9:10 (I do the CSS) and then 5 50meter intervals with 60RI

(I did cardio on the others days but forgot to write it down. Need to be more dilligent in the future.)


----------



## RoosterTX (May 18, 2009)

Built said:


> Constant tension for back, do you have a station with side-by-side cables, or a hammerstrength lat machine? If you do, try single-arm lat pulldowns, alternating arms like you're crawling up a wall.
> 
> Another alternative you might like is lying pullovers, using a dumbbell, barbell or cables. You basically position yourself like you would for skullcrushers, but you keep your arms straighter and lower the weight over your head and then back up. You work tris with this too, but you minimize it if you avoid arm flexion. Some don't like this movement because of their RC, you do NOT go heavy and try to use this one as a mass builder.



I think I will go ahead and sub in pull overs. Nice thought.


----------



## Hench (May 18, 2009)

Built said:


> Constant tension for back, do you have a station with side-by-side cables, or a hammerstrength lat machine? If you do, try single-arm lat pulldowns, alternating arms like you're crawling up a wall.
> 
> Another alternative you might like is lying pullovers, using a dumbbell, barbell or cables. You basically position yourself like you would for skullcrushers, but you keep your arms straighter and lower the weight over your head and then back up. You work tris with this too, but you minimize it if you avoid arm flexion. Some don't like this movement because of their RC, you do NOT go heavy and try to use this one as a mass builder.



Sorry to interupt, but when you say heavy, is 100lbs too much? I really like pullovers and have them in my program atm for 3x8.


----------



## Built (May 18, 2009)

100 lbs would be too much for ME lol!

Heavy in this context means "don't try for your one-rep max" - this is not a mass-builder like heavy chins.


----------



## Hench (May 18, 2009)

Built said:


> 100 lbs would be too much for ME lol!
> 
> Heavy in this context means "don't try for your one-rep max" - this is not a mass-builder like heavy chins.



Cool, I like them where they are now and dont really want to go much heavier. 

Thanks.


----------



## Built (May 18, 2009)

NP. 

You read any of Thib's stuff?


----------



## Hench (May 18, 2009)

Built said:


> NP.
> 
> You read any of Thib's stuff?



I have read a few of his articles, but not a lot.

I tend to take one author at a time, work through all of their stuff and make notes about what I like.

Ive ready every article on lyle's website, all of Gazholes, all of yours, the majority of P-funks(some dont apply to me) ect. Im about 80% of the way through Berardi's stuff atm, ill move onto Thibaudeau next.


----------



## RoosterTX (May 18, 2009)

Prince said:


>



Thanks for stoppin by!


----------



## Built (May 18, 2009)

Moondog, thank you!

Dave Tate is awesome, too. Smart businessman to boot!


----------



## RoosterTX (May 19, 2009)

05-18-2009

Cardio

1 mile (nautical) moderate pace +60 push ups

11 laps +20 push-ups X3 sets

time 32:17


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2009)

where in Denver? I'm from the 'Springs. Am in the desert right now. When I get back to the world, am either moving to the Lone Tree area...or headed to Phoenix...

Nice back strength.


----------



## RoosterTX (May 19, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> where in Denver? I'm from the 'Springs. Am in the desert right now. When I get back to the world, am either moving to the Lone Tree area...or headed to Phoenix...
> 
> Nice back strength.




I live in LODO, but am about to move into a house over by city park, Monaco Prkwy and Monteview.


You in the A-stan or the sandbox?


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2009)

nice. Single? leaving LODO? Too bad I'm not coming back anytime soon...be looking to take that pad off your hands...if  I could afford it...
Hit the bars...and stumble home...nice.


----------



## RoosterTX (May 21, 2009)

Well I found the peice of paper with the leg work from 05-13-2009

05-17-09

Legs/Shoulders/Tri

*Hang Clean Press 5 (3-5) 2 min RI*
5/155, 5/155, 4/155, 3/155, 3/155

*Corner Bar Press 5 (3-5) 2 min RI*

5/70, 5/70, 5/70, 5/70

*Squats 4 (8-10) 90 RI*

8/205, 8/205, 8/205, 7/205

*Standing DB press 90RI*

8/40, 6/40, (switched to BB military press) 12/75, 12/75

*Close Grip Bench 4 (3-5) 2 min RI*

5/135, 5/135, 5/135, 5/135

*BW squat 60 RI*

25 reps/25reps/25reps

*20lbs Lateral Raise 60 RI*

12/20, 14/20, 15/20

*Tri Push Downs Rope 60RI*

12/100, 14/100, 15/100


----------



## RoosterTX (May 21, 2009)

Chest/Back/Bi

05-20-2009

*Weighted Wide Grip Pull Ups 2min RI*

5/45, 4/45, 4/45, 4/45

*BP BB 2min RI*

2/205 (haha got a bit cocky. failure on 3), 4/185 (failure on 5), 4/185,    3/185 (failure on 4)

*Single Arm Cable Row 90RI*

10/120, 10/120, 10/120, 10/120

*Close Grip Incline DB Press*

10/55, 9/55, 10/50, 10/50

*Hammer Curls DB 90RI*

10/35, 10/35, 10/32.5

*Cable Ext. (rear)90RI*

10/50, 10/50, 10/50

*Flyes Cable seated 60RI*

15/60, 15/60

*Plyo Ball Pull-overs 60RI*

12/55, 12/55


I think I need to rethink my split. Stay 1 on 1 off but go chest back/bi tri/shoulder legs. I feel like I'm not really working my arms at all, and they are bar far my weakest link, although everything is pretty weak.


----------



## Built (May 21, 2009)

Nice looking workout - how are you feeling?


----------



## RoosterTX (May 21, 2009)

Built said:


> Nice looking workout - how are you feeling?



Hey hey. 

Tired today. Woke-up feeling tired, though I did sleep about 8 hours. I took in a pretty fair amount of fat today. As my third meal I had a Breakfast burrito from Le Peep. Chicken Egg whites, potatoes, refried beans, and two sunnyside eggs on top. I'm a little sore in the shoulders/lats/arms.

Cardio today: 2.5 miles. First mile at 7:35, the rest was split at 6:00 minute pace as long as I could go then walking until my heart rate dropped back to 120.


----------



## Built (May 21, 2009)

I love eggs and refrieds - thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2009)

Rooster-
How 'bout this for an idea on your arms.
I see that for tris you did a rope extension and bis you did a hammer curl.
You mentioned that you think your arms are small.
How 'bout switch up to a more primary exercises.

Bis: BB curls?
Tris: close grip BP or skull crushers?

Unless I didn't see the other exercises, you did rope exts and hammers. Both are fine, but more of a finishing exercise? Not really a mass builder.

Hope not to bother you abouut asking questions on home...but I'm really missing being home right about now...and its gonna be another year before I step back into Colorado.
There are mountains here...but I can only look at them from afar...


----------



## RoosterTX (May 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Rooster-
> How 'bout this for an idea on your arms.
> I see that for tris you did a rope extension and bis you did a hammer curl.
> You mentioned that you think your arms are small.
> ...



So are you in Astan then?

Thanks for the suggestions, and coming to take a peek at my journal in general.

I do use CG bench Press, and some days I get in BB curls. I think the problem for me is that adding in bi/tris with two other large muscle groups is that I find myself burned out and gased by the time I get to them. I alway do them at the end, after the chest/back or shoulder/legs, and I find I just don't have much intesity left.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2009)

Camp Phoenix, Kabul.
Home sweet hell.

I do things a little off from what a lot of good people here suggest...as because of my schedule/time constraints.

I do one major body part a day. 
But, I put bis in with my chest.
I also have tendonitis in my bis,so don't do much direct work with them to begin with.

I do tris with my delts. If you ever pop into my journal, you'll see that I compound my delts and tris.
I think it works for me.
I'd like to do a different work out scheme from time to time, but I rest and do personal things on my days off (not consecutive) and lift my work days:
3 days on, day off, two days on, day off...repeat.
It works for me.


I didn't read far enough back into your log to see that you do the bigger lifts for the arms. Sorry. 

Heh...as soon as you mentioned moving from down  town into a house...it reminded me of an ex who was dating dating a guy who lives somewhere in your area...and bought a house...


----------



## RoosterTX (May 22, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Camp Phoenix, Kabul.
> Home sweet hell.
> 
> I do things a little off from what a lot of good people here suggest...as because of my schedule/time constraints.
> ...



I'll definitely go check out your log. I was Depped into the Navy and got Med DQ'd because I herniated a disc training while waiting to ship, it's in an old thread somewhere.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2009)

we have Navy here. One of my dumb jokes is to ask them where they park their boats...


----------



## RoosterTX (May 22, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> we have Navy here. One of my dumb jokes is to ask them where they park their boats...



That's what the SWCC boys are for


----------



## RoosterTX (May 27, 2009)

I'm Lazy:

Warm-up 1000meter CSS: 24:15

05-23-09

*Hang Clean Press*
5/155 5/155 3/155 3/155

*DIPS*
5/45, 5/45, 5/45, 5/45

*BB Curls*
5/85, 4/85, 4/90, 4/90

*Corner Bar Press*
10/60, 10/60, 10/60, 10/60

*Hammer Curl *
10/32.5, 10/32.5, 10/32.5

*CG Bench press*
8/145, 8/145, 8/145

*Chins Palms facing each other*
14/BW, 10/BW, 9/BW

*Side Laterals*
13/20, 11/22.5, 12/22.5

*Trip Push down Rope*
14/100, 11/100, 10/100


----------



## RoosterTX (May 27, 2009)

05-25-09

Took Sunday off.

Monday:

3 mile boots and pants run. ( I think I remember why I hate running in boots and pants)

22:37

4 Sets

10 Wide Gip pull ups
15 push-ups


----------



## RoosterTX (May 27, 2009)

05-26-2009

Moved to Built's split. We will see how it goes. Liked Day 1, need to eat more, I'm getting in cals but my workouts are so late that I only get one meal in before sleep and I woke up feeling drained and weak. 

*BP 5X5*
5/185, 5/185, 5/185, 4/185, 3/185

*Motorcycle Rows 5X5*

got in two sets then someone took the squat rack while I was in the head. I'm okay with that. Switched to *Single Arm Standing Cable Row*
5/130, 5/140, 5/140

*DB Incline Press*
8/70, 8/70, 8/70

*Reverse Cross Cable Ext. (I added this not on your split)*
8/50, 8/50, 8/50

*Flyes Seated cable*
12/60, 12/70, 11/70

*Alternating DB Curl*
5/42.5, 5/40, 5/37.5, 5/37.5

Superset 3 sets 1min RI*Incline DB curl+Close Grip Pull downs*
DB=25lbs, Pull Down=120

good cool down stretch.

Lunch cardio:

8 sets of swim sprint with CSS: 40sec on 80sec off


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 27, 2009)

Even on youre lazy/tired days I still think your doing a great job I love that you do hand clean presses I love those and might do some tonight. Keep it up


----------



## RoosterTX (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Whatsaroid.

05/27/2009

Today was a prime example of why you shouldn't do intervals on a treadmill. First the one's at my gym only go up to 12.5mph, and as I was running at that speed I noticed that after about 15 seconds when my foot would plant the belt would press into the treadmill effectively stopping it for a split second. Needless to say this is not good, I almost ate shit. I did manage to get in 4 intervals 1 minute at 12.5 then walk at 3 until my HR returned to 120. 

*Squats 5X6 Tempo 3down 1 pause 0up*
6/185, 6/185, 6/185, 6/185, 6/185 (go heavier next time)

*Lateral Lunge 3X8*
8/95, 8/85, had to cut third set tweak in right quad bottom at knee cap.

*SHELC 3X12*
3X12 (Is there a way to add weight?)

Hammer Curl+Rope Pulldown 12/8/6 *2
HC=30lbs
Press= 110/120/140


----------



## Built (May 27, 2009)

Try side by side treadmills. Set the slow one at a walk, about 3.5-4 MPH. 

Straddle the treadmill you're going to sprint on, grab the handles, and lower yourself onto it, already running.


----------



## RoosterTX (May 27, 2009)

Built said:


> Try side by side treadmills. Set the slow one at a walk, about 3.5-4 MPH.
> 
> Straddle the treadmill you're going to sprint on, grab the handles, and lower yourself onto it, already running.




Yeah the problem wasn't slowing down, the had a stuttering problem while I was running at 12.5mph.


----------



## Built (May 27, 2009)

You need better treadmills. LOL!


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> 05-25-09
> 
> Took Sunday off.
> 
> ...


nice time


----------



## RoosterTX (May 29, 2009)

05-29-09

Built to Split day 3

*5X5 Chins weighted 1 up 1 pause 2 down*
5/45, 5/55, 4/60, 5/55, 5/45

*Pull-ups Shoulder Width Overhand Grip*
8/BW, 7/25, 8/BW

*Alternating Single Arm Lat Pull down*
8/90 This seated excersise aggrevated my back so I switched to:

*Paralell grip chins*
12/BW, 12/BW

*Hang Clean Press 5X5*
5/135, 5/135, 4/155, 3/170, 5/135

*Olympic Bar Corner Press 3X8*
7/80, 8/70, 8/70

*Military Presses+Side Lats superset 3X12*
Mili: 65,85,85
Side:25,20,15

3 sets DB foream twists 12 reps at 25

Stretch cool down

AM:Interval swims 8 reps, all out 40 seconds, rest 80 seconds. As always CSS.


Felt good and worked after todays lift. Went directly to a bbq and ate 4 burgers (3 patties one bun, a chicken breast, an avacado, two slices cheese, and lots of fruit salad)


----------



## Built (May 29, 2009)

burgers and avocado are the SHIT. 

Glad you liked the workout.


----------



## RoosterTX (May 29, 2009)

Built said:


> burgers and avocado are the SHIT.
> 
> Glad you liked the workout.



Agreed,

So listen could you describe your postioning for OLY bar corner press?

I feel like I am leaning slightly forward, trying to keep my elbow close to my body. I feel a good deal of core stabilization.

Also you'll notice I didn't make 5 reps on every set in the 5X5 excersises. I'm trying to push the weight up. Assuming that's part of the gameplan.


----------



## Built (May 30, 2009)

Corner presses - yep, that sounds right. I lead with my right when I push right. Hubby does it the other way and we each think the other is wrong. 

Re the weights - you'll have to fiddle with it a bit to find how you like to do it. I tend to back this off and finish all reps, but not always. Don't be afraid to do 4x6-7, or even 3x8 for the heavy compound instead of 5x5 from time to time.


----------



## RoosterTX (Jun 2, 2009)

*BP 5X5*
5/185, 5/185, 5/185, 4+(1 neg)/195, 1/205 + 4/185

*Single Arm Standing Cable Rows 5X5*
5/130, 5/130, 5/130, 5/130, 5/130

*DB INCLINE PRESS*
8/65, 8/65, 8/60

*Reverse Cross Cable Ext.*
7/60, 8/50, 8/50

*Flyes Seated cable*
20/60, 20/60, 16/60

*Alternating DB Curl*
5/40, 5/40, 5/40, 5/40

*Superset 3 sets 1min RIIncline DB curl+Close Grip Pull downs 8/12 reps*
DB=20lbs, Pull Down=130

good cool down stretch.

Lunch cardio:

5 sets of swim sprint with CSS: 50sec on 90sec off


----------



## RoosterTX (Jun 3, 2009)

06-02-09

*legs quad dominant*

sprint work 30 seconds on 60off. 12.5mph/3.5mph. Well I found a treadmill at the gym that doesn't suck. I always run the incline at 1.5. Anyway did six intervals.

*Squats 3down/1pause/0up*
5/225, 5/225, 5/225, 5/225, 4/225, 4/225, 2/275

Side lunges: I was gased, really gased, no side lunges today

*SHELC*
3X12

Next week I may go a bit lighter.


----------



## RoosterTX (Jun 6, 2009)

6-4-09

*5X5 Chins*
5/45, 5/45, 5/55, 4/55, 5/45

*Hang Clean Press*
7/135, 6/135, 6/135, 6/135

*Pull ups Overhand*
8/BW, 8/BW, 8/BW

*Corner Press*
8/70, 8/70, 8/70

*Palms Paralell Chins*
12/BW, 11/BW, 8/BW

*Rotator Cuff Internal and External+Side lats 3X12*

RC(Cable)=35
Side Lats=20


Lunch Interval Swim 4 40sec on/80sec off


----------



## RoosterTX (Jun 6, 2009)

06-05-09


*DB Step ups 6X5*
50lbs all sets

*Glute-Ham ext 3X10*
BW all sets

*Leg curls 2X20*
120 all sets

Triceps

*5X5 CG bench*
5/155, 5/135, 5/135, 5/135, 5/135

Skull Crushers 2X8
90lbs all sets


----------



## Built (Jun 6, 2009)

How you liking the sprints, now that you found non-suckage on a machine? 

I'm doing more sprinting this year myself. I really like it!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2009)

How is the back holding up?

patrick


----------



## RoosterTX (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey ya'll thanks for checking in.

Built and P-Funk-

I love sprints. I need to make a concerted effort to find more time in which to be active. Working 50+ hours a week at a computer terminal, one-two hours a day of weights isn't a good balance. For mental health (sanity) I would like to find different HIIT excersises. I'm thinking jumprope, rowing is out or that would be a great fit, maybe just doing sprints outside more often. Starting to incorporate yoga back in, which I hope will help with recovery. Back is feeling much better, I wish I didn't have to sit so much.

I am quite grateful to you both for all of your help through this process. I'm liking the Built split I am on right now, although I want to talk about arms if I don't see some improvement on my arms (I'm doing baby got biceps, and a modified version of that format for tris 5X5 CG bench, 3X8 skull crushers, Cable kickback+ez bar close grip press lighter load, all rep ranges the same). I really think the shoulder module is crafty. 

P, you were really on point about getting away from seated excersises, my back has felt so much better since I gave up on seated movements and deadlifts.

One a side note, an idividual who had helped me with soft tissue work (he uses a protocol call MAT therapy), had told me about an online venture of which he was a part that served as a subscription based journal of sorts for phyiscal therapy and personal training. He said the function he serves for the orgainzation is evaluating research submissions for publication on their site. I am assuming that the site compensates their sources in some form, but whether its upfront lump sums or royalty I'm not sure. I know you both publish material, take a look at the site its Personal Training on the Net, and let me know if it seems like something you might want publish on and I can pass you the contact info of my contact there.

Finally, I've moved into a new place with a fully functioning cookable kitchen, and so life has become so much more pleasant.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, I know of MAT.  I have taken one of their courses.  

I am familiar with PT on the Net.  I have never tried to get anything published by them but I know several of their authors.

patrick


----------



## Built (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm so glad you're feeling better about your training! Sprinting is the SHIT. I'm enjoying my sprinting very much this year - can't wait to get back up to the track at SFU. Like you, I will never go back to seated pressing work. Switching over, I felt like a little girl for a few weeks, but I soon adapted and I feel a lot more power now when I do these lifts standing. 

Patrick, get your stuff on that site. You write really good information, and it's good to see you getting more of it out there.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2009)

Did I read right? you like standing Mil presses better than sitting?

I've been threatening to do sprint work myself...figure its a better way to burn off my accumulated 'ben and jerries' without losing too much hard-earned muscle..

I hear you about the job...I sit at this help desk 12 hours a day, 60 hours a week...


----------



## RoosterTX (Jun 10, 2009)

06-08-09

*BP 5X5*
6/175, 5/185, 5/185, 5/185, 4/185

*Single Arm Standing Cable Rows 5X5*
5/130, 7/110, 8/110, 5/130

*DB INCLINE PRESS*
8/70, 7/70, 9/60

*Reverse Cross Cable Ext.*
10/50, 11/50, 12/50

*Flyes Standing cable*
12/50, 14/50, 14/50

*Alternating DB Curl*
4/40, 4/40, 4/40

*Super Set EZ bar Curl (ten reps) + Close Grip pull down (10rps)*
3 sets EZ bar + 50lbs 
Pull downs 130lbs

*SS Tri Push-downs (12) + Forearm DB twists (15)*
3 sets Tri-120lbs
DB-20lbs

So I mixed up the rep range a bit, and added more volume on arms...

Lunch 6 sets of 100m intervals 2minRI


----------



## RoosterTX (Jun 10, 2009)

06-09-09


*Squats 3down/1 pause/0 up*
7/135, 6/225, 6/275, 6/275

*Split Squats DB*
8/35, 8/35, 8/35

*SHELC*
3X12

No sprinting today


----------



## RoosterTX (Jun 22, 2009)

Taken the past two weeks off. 

Been doing BW and low weight high rep workouts.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2009)

hey amigo!
Good to see you back!


----------



## RoosterTX (Jun 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey amigo!
> Good to see you back!



Hows the weather out your way?


----------



## RoosterTX (Jun 30, 2009)

*Moving in a different direction*

I now have very specific goals, and I will be moving away from a purely bodybuilding module. Thank you so much to everyone who has helped and had suggestions/advice, especially built.

06-29-09

PM swim:

Warm up light 250m

3 sets of 250 intervals on 6:45


PM weights:

*BB Bench+Single arm row supersets*
Bench: 15/135, 15/135, 15/135, 15/135
Row: 10/100, 10/100, 10/100, 10/100

Rest intervals were as long as I felt I needed about 1min to 1:20

*DB CLOSE Grip Incline Press+Motorcycle rows*
DB; 55/10, 55/10, 55/10
Row: BW/10, BW/10, BW/10

*CG Bench*
6/135, 6/135, 6/135, 6/135

*Cross Cable Rear delt ext*
10/45, 10/45, 10/45

*DB curl on bosu*
37.5/10, 37.5/8, 40/6

*Reverse Curl + DB forearm twist*
Reverse curl: 6/70, 6/70, 6/70, 6/70
forearm twist; 20lbs/15 reps super set with reverse curls

Strech for cool down


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 8, 2009)

Tuesday 07/07/2009

Early Afternoon:

10 min cycle of 

100m swim
20 push-ups
25 flutter kicks (4 count)

5 cycles

Evening:

Core 

Plank 3X45sec
Bird Dog 3X5 (5 count hold)
1/2 Kneel Chop 3X10 (30lbs)

Lift:

DB Split Squat 3X5 (50, 50, 55)
DB BP 3X5 (70/5, 80/4, 80/4)
Standing 1 Arm Row 3X5 (120/5, 140/5, 150/4)
Single leg Ham curls(no glute ham Set-up) 3X5 (90/90/115)

10 pull ups
15 dips
10 chinups
15 dips
10 pull-ups
15 dips

Static stretch cool down


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 8, 2009)

07/07/2009

Food Log:

FitDay Free Calorie Counter and Diet Journal: Public Journal


----------



## Built (Jul 8, 2009)

How you doing, sug? What's the specific focus at the moment?


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 9, 2009)

Built said:


> How you doing, sug? What's the specific focus at the moment?



Life is a mixed bag. 

I am preparing to go into the Officer Candidate Program (OCS) for the Marine Corps. I feel like I've come to a point in my work where I have stagnated in terms of personal development, and there really is no room for advancement that might augment the problem due to the current market climate. 

So the preparation is for the test wich is as follows: Max deadhang pull-ups (20 needed), Max sit-ups (100 needed), and a three mile timed run (should be under 20 min time). 

It's good to hear from you, how does the world look through your eyes?


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 9, 2009)

*Tempo Run 07/09/2009*

200m run/ 200m walk (45sec run/1:30 recovery/walk) 

Unfortunately I couldn't get on a track because they are very overprotective about their school track/field facilities here in Denver, so I had to guesstimate.

Ran the circuit for 24 minutes. 

My left leg felt noticeably weaker on the toe off compared to the right. (I'm guessing it's residual weakness from the nerve impingment)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> Life is a mixed bag.
> 
> I am preparing to go into the Officer Candidate Program (OCS) for the Marine Corps. I feel like I've come to a point in my work where I have stagnated in terms of personal development, and there really is no room for advancement that might augment the problem due to the current market climate.
> 
> ...


oooh-rahhh! Marine!
Good luck w/ that.


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 10, 2009)

Workout #2

Pull-Ups:
5/35, 4/45, 4/45

Front Squats:
5/185, 4/185, 4/185

1/2 Kneeling Curl and Press:
5/35, 5/35, 5/35

Step Ups:
5/45 (sucky form), 5/35, 5/35


Interval set:

Stair sprints 1 min on 1 min off for 16 mins


----------



## Built (Jul 10, 2009)

Well this sounds like a very good goal for you, my friend. It's a good fit. 

Me? Life is beautiful. I'm in a really good zone right now.


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 12, 2009)

Well the stair sprints may have been a bit overkill. I was supposed to take  PFT on Saturday (thats the physical screening test). Well by Friday night I had a good idea that it wasn't going to happen on Saturday as I couldn't walk without pain. My calves were sore to the touch and I'm not in the business of pushing the envelope and risking injury at this stage of the game. I did however do a modified A schedule workout subbing out the leg work:

Super Sets 30RI 

Pull-ups:
2X14(BW)
DB BP:
12/55, 12/55

One Arm Rows
12/90, 12/100
Pushups
2X30(BW)

ABS as usual for A schedule week 1

I threw in CG Bench Press with flutterkicks supersetted with DB shrugs

CG BP+flutter kicks:
2X10 (135lbs)
DB Shrugs:
12/80, 12/85

Some light swimming, had to stop as it was causing the calves to flare

Got Deep tissue work done in the PM


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2009)

nice job w/ the pull ups! I'm still working up to at least one set of 10...
Am I rading correctly? You are benching and doing flutter kicks at the same time? If it works for you, great...but is the risk of tweaking something while trying to do both at same time worth benefit? 
its kinda like seeing poeple putting their feet up in the air...to 'work their core'...you use less weight and possibly teak your back or worse for minimal gain...just my .02 worth.


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 14, 2009)

Workout 4:

Pull-ups (weighted)+Front Squats (30RI):

Pull-ups: 12/25, 11/25
Front Squats: 12/135, 12/115

1/2 kneeling curl and press+Step ups:

K&P: 12/30, 12/25
Step-Ups: 12/35, 12/35

I found the versa-climber in the gym:

18 min intervals (90:90) PRE:7.5


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 14, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> nice job w/ the pull ups! I'm still working up to at least one set of 10...
> Am I rading correctly? You are benching and doing flutter kicks at the same time? If it works for you, great...but is the risk of tweaking something while trying to do both at same time worth benefit?
> its kinda like seeing poeple putting their feet up in the air...to 'work their core'...you use less weight and possibly teak your back or worse for minimal gain...just my .02 worth.



Yeah I'm not sure why I decided to combine to two, but I brought the weight way down, done the before and it's never been problematic.


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 15, 2009)

0/7/14/2009

Mid-Day:

Tempo swim:
100m SS
1:10 RI

24 minutes


PM:

Run:

1:30 run
1:30 walk

36 minutes. (I don't have a track I can use so I'm going by time) RPE:7


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> Yeah I'm not sure why I decided to combine to two, but I brought the weight way down, done the before and it's never been problematic.


it just seems to take away from your benching.


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 16, 2009)

Bruner I agree it certainly reduces the weight I put up.

07/15/09:

Core per usual

DB Split Squat+DB BP (45 RI)

Squat: 8/35, 8/35, 8/37.5, 8/40
Press: 8/65, 8/65, 8/70, 8/70

One Arm Cable Row+Plyo Ball SHELC:

Row: 8/100, 8/100, 8/100, 8/100
Shelc: 1 leg (each side)/8, 1 leg (each side)/8, both legs/8, both legs/8

Pull-ups:

3 sets of BW/12

Ran out of time, missed interval portion


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> Pull-ups:
> 
> 3 sets of BW/12
> 
> Ran out of time, missed interval portion


 
GJ on the pull ups. I'm still stuck @ 8 reps...


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 20, 2009)

07/17/2009

B Schedule Core: as directed (1/2 cable lifts at 40)

B Lift:

Pull ups+Front Squats 

Pull ups: 8/30lbs, 8/30, 8/30, 7/30

Squats: 8/145, 8/165, 7/165, 8/145

1/2 kneeling curl and press+Step-ups:

1/2 Kneel: 8/35, 8/35, 7/35

Step-ups: 8/30, 8/30, 8/30
(did not complete fourth absoultelty burned)



INTERVALS:

18 min Jump rope (90:90)


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 20, 2009)

07/20/09

A schedule:

Core as RX'd (45 lb chops)

DB Split Squat+DB Press:

Split Squat: 45/5, 65/5, 70/5
DB Press: 80/5, 80/4, 85/2

1 arm cable rows+Single leg SHELC

Row: 120/5, 140/5, 140/5
SHELC: single leg/5 each side, single leg/5 each side, single leg/5 each side


Pull ups:

15/BW (3 sets)

Circuit;

12 min jump rope RPE 8 (60:60)


----------



## Built (Jul 20, 2009)

How's your conditioning coming along - are you feeling like you're on target?


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 21, 2009)

Built said:


> How's your conditioning coming along - are you feeling like you're on target?



I feel like I'm making progress. Am I on target, not yet. In the third week of the program I feel like I'm moving in the right direction, but I've got a long ways to go.

Glad you popped in, quick question: do you know any way to increase resistence on SHLEC


----------



## P-funk (Jul 21, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> do you know any way to increase resistence on SHLEC




Do the single leg and slow down the negative (3-5 count).

Also, can you get a video of yourself doing it?  Often times the way I like to see these done are not the way that people end up doing them.

patrick


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 22, 2009)

tempo runs:

RPE of 7.5 for 1:20 RI 1:40: 26 minutes total. (Distance unknown)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2009)

you mentioned interval training. I was looking to get one of these:
Gymboss Interval Timer: perfect for workouts


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 24, 2009)

07/22/09:

Missed Workout

07/23/09:

Tempo Swims (slow):

200m On 5 Minutes *4


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 24, 2009)

7/24/09:

Scale back for PFT tomorrow

Pull-ups+Fron Squat:

Pull-ups:5/25, 5/25, 5/25
Squat: 5, 165, 5/165, 5/165


1/2 Kneel Curl&Press+Step Ups:

Curls: 5/40, 5/35, 5/35
Step: 5/40, 5/40, 5/40


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 28, 2009)

07/26/2009:

5 sets of 4 min jump rope at 30RI

125yd uphill sprints 8 sets RI=jog back down

7/27/2009:

A Workout:

DBSplit Squat+DB Press 
Squat: 8/45, 8/40, 7/40, 8/35
Press: 8/70, 8/70, 8/70, 8/70

One Arm Row+SHELC:

Row: 8/90, 8/90, 8/90, 8/90
SHELC: 8/BW, 8/BW, 8/BW, 8/BW

No circuit: 20 min of swim post workout RPE 6


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 29, 2009)

B schedule WO:

Core as RXd

Pull-ups + BW squats (30RI):

Pulls: 12/25, 12/bw (gased after first round had to drop weight)
Squats; 45/BW, 45/BW

Push-ups Wide+Step-ups DB (30RI):

Pushups: 30/wide, 30/wide
Step-ups: 25lbs/12, 25lbs/12

Reverse Curls+Tri-kickbacks (30RI):

Curls: 60lbs/12, 60lbs/12
Kickbacks: 40lbs/12, 40lbs/12

Shins sore so I swam at RPE of 6 for 14min


----------



## Built (Jul 29, 2009)

How come your shins are sore - is that from the downhill jogging?


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 30, 2009)

Built said:


> How come your shins are sore - is that from the downhill jogging?



Buest guess is because I have increased the volume from almost to 3-4 days a week


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 31, 2009)

7/30/09

Mini-IF Tempo Swim

3 sets of 250m on 5:30

7/31/09

A workout:

Abs 

Lift:

DP: 5/70, 5/70, 5/80
SS: 5/45, 5/45, 5/45

1arm Row: 5/110, 5/110, 5/110
SHELC: 8/BW, 8/BW, 8/BW

Stretch Foam roll.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2009)

nice rows, sir!


----------



## RoosterTX (Aug 6, 2009)

Monday off (by which I mean too much work not enough time)

Tuesday:

Afternoon swim 5 sets 200m 30RI

Bonked out early...lame

Warm-up and Core as RX'd

Pull-ups: 8/bw, 8/bw, 8/bw
Front Squats: 8/95, 8/95, 8/95


----------



## RoosterTX (Aug 6, 2009)

08/05/09:

Corps Candidate Workout;

warm-up dynamic stretch

Run 2 miles, with interspersed intervals 13:35

Pull ups (7 reps) +push-ups(10 reps) 30RI- 5 rounds

Abs: Legs @6 for 1:30
Flutter kicks: 25 4 count
Hello Dollies: 25 4 count
plank 1:30
side plank 1:00 each side
Bicycle crunch: 50 reps 1 set

Run 1.5 mile slow pace.


----------



## RoosterTX (Aug 7, 2009)

08/06/09

Core and Warm-up as Rxd

RI 45

DB Press:
12/65, 12/65, 12/65

Split Squat:
12/32.5, 12/35, 12/35


1 arm Db Row:
12/90, 12/90, 12/90

Shelc:

BW/12, BW/12, BW/12


----------



## RoosterTX (Aug 10, 2009)

08/08/09

Pull-ups+Fron Squat:

Pull-ups:5/45, 5/45, 5/45
Squat: 5, 185, 5/185, 5/185


1/2 Kneel Curl&Press+Step Ups:

Curls: 5/40, 5/35, 5/35
Step: 5/50, 5/50 5/50 

20 MIN RI (2MIN:60) JUMPROPE


----------



## RoosterTX (Aug 11, 2009)

08-10-2009

Warm-up and Core as RX'd

DB Split squats + DB BP 45RI

Squats: 8/50, 8/50, 8/50, 8/60
Press: 8/70, 8/70, 8/70, 8/70

1 Arm Cable Row+SHELC

Row: 8/110, 8/110, 8/110, 8/120
Shelc: 8/BW, 8/BW, 8/BW, 8/BW

25 min jump rope (30:30) 8RPE


----------

